# Best lighting for 4 foot 55 gallon



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Build my LED has to be in the top 5.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

I've got build my led and am very satisfied. I've also used current satellite + and it was great for medium light.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Jcstank,

That is what i was thinking of going with. I have a Odyssey T5 HO 4 bulb that has some ballast issues.

Question is will the build my led work on high light plants right now im just growing Erio Compressom, Downoi and several other high light plants.


Jcstank said:


> Build my LED has to be in the top 5.


Bump: Hi fishophile, What Build my led do you have and do you grow high light plants, have Co2 and dose EI.

What medium plants are you growing with a Current satellite plus i have 4 of them and i basically use them as evening viewing not to grow plants except for in my shrimp only tank with Orange Eye Royal Blue Tigers, this tank only has java fern, hornwort and anubius.



fishophile said:


> I've got build my led and am very satisfied. I've also used current satellite + and it was great for medium light.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

Easily high light. If you go to their website (they are a sponsor here and have a separate forum) you can find some very good PAR charts for their lights. They have the XB series, which is powerful. They also have a three year warranty on their lights too.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Jcstank said:


> Easily high light. If you go to their website (they are a sponsor here and have a separate forum) you can find some very good PAR charts for their lights. They have the XB series, which is powerful. They also have a three year warranty on their lights too.


+1

At 100% the XB fixtures put out a stupid amount of light.

I run 2 of the Dutch XB strips on my 75g for spread and run them both at like 40-50% and am able to grow anything. You would only need one fixture as a 55g is narrow. I also run a lot of CO2 and dose modified EI that works for me.

They are also extremely well made and are resistant to splashes (I'm pretty sure)


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

So you guys are saying that the XB series is just as good as 4 watts per gallon of t5 HO's?

I will give them a call if that is the case I am in the process of setting up a 90 that is also 4 feet long and when i am ready i will tear down the 55 and put all livestock in the 90 i guess i would need 2 XB in that case the 90 is 24 inches deep.

Can't wait to get this set up im going to run a eheim 2080. (I think im going to try the Marine Pure media) Any thoughts.

All i have to do is refinish the cabinet and then reseal the inside silicone.

Do you guy know if it is okay to just reseal the inside front of the aquarium or do i have to do all of it, the lady that had this tank last wasn't very careful when cleaning and she mangled the silicone bead but only in the front.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tank Lighting*



caique said:


> Hey guys what is the best light for growing high light plants on a 55?


Hello cai...

A four lamp, shop light fixture with T5 lamps, online or at Lowe's. The entire set up won't cost $100.00 and provides strong light for about any aquatic plant you care to grow. Add some root tabs for the planted plants and a bit of liquid fertilizer for the floaters and you're ready to go.

B


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Just ordered the Build My Led Dutch XP we will see.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

caique said:


> So you guys are saying that the XB series is just as good as 4 watts per gallon of t5 HO's? YES, probably better. Watts per gallon goes out the window with T5HO and LED lights.
> 
> I will give them a call if that is the case I am in the process of setting up a 90 that is also 4 feet long and when i am ready i will tear down the 55 and put all livestock in the 90 i guess i would need 2 XB in that case the 90 is 24 inches deep. I would talk to them but you could always get one XB and raise it to get the spread you need.
> 
> ...


See above comments in red.


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)

the bml xb will be ideal for you i have a reg and have been running it for 2 years it is dim to 70 % i get 50 par at bottem on 90 degree optics if i crank it to 100% i get 70 at bottem and 55 at edges. this works great for what i grow most mid to high plants 
the xb will get you max light and i think you will be very happy. 

I had a ballast go out and i can say bml was amazing i had a new one in 4 days at my door cara is great. 

i run an fx5 on my 55 i know over kill and a huge diy reactor for co2. on a long tank you may want a powerhead or 2nd filter for more 360 water movement


----------

